# types of bait/ high tide v. low tide



## RyanMacLeod (May 22, 2003)

Ok, i now know a few places to go but what i need to know now are what types of fish are biting, what types of bait to use and is high tide better than low tide or vice versa...does time of day make a difference...i always see people fishing late night is it a better time to go?????


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Whoa brain wave over load man. I tell you what I will drive up there, pick you up, bring you to the best spot possible, cast your poles out for you, and let you reel em in.  Just kidding. Well for starters try this site for tidesnew jersey tides I am sure somebody here has a better site but this will get you started for now. Now the rule is fishing is good two hours before till two hours after tide movement. Which only leaves a few hours in between so I just tend to fish right through em and catch some scraps  I have had better luck on an incoming tide the most. Night fishing is usually good for most bottom fish but depends on what you are going for. Maybe eric or duke of fluke will be able to tell you the rest b/c they are the veterans for your area. Hope this helps!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

What are you looking to fish for? Right now blues are the best bet, plenty of them around and the weakies are starting too. Stripers are around, but that is going to slow down considerably and won't pickup again until autumn. You can always pick up a few bass though, even through the summer if you try. The blues are not particular. Any lure or cut bait you throw at them will work when they are around. Rigs don't matter that much. 

Let me know what other species you are looking to target and I can hook you up. I will probably be out your way one day this weekend, probably at night trying to avoid the googans. I will probably hit CMP and Corsons. Weakfish will be my primary quarry but I always have metal on hand for the toothy critters.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

The Quick answer, ask your bait shop.

For example, Memorial day weekend I went into Al's in North Wildwood, asked what was hot and Debbie (I think that's her name) told me Blood worms for Kings off the rocks, Mackerel for Blues on the beach.

I took her advice (Mackerel) and I got skunked, but my son caught 5 fish (this always seems to happen when we fish together, I'm gonna miss him when he goes off to college in three years  )

To cut to the point, a good bait and tackle shop will steer you in the right direction.


----------

